# Does a newly skimcoated ceiling need painting?



## clubjuggler (Nov 11, 2009)

I just had a ceiling skimcoated to cover up some poor patches and repairs left by a previous homeowner. The contractor did a great looking job and used a brush to create a slight texture to the finish on the ceiling. He used standard joint compound. I was talking to him about my next steps for priming the ceiling and he told me it might not be necessary to even paint the ceiling at all. When dry, the finish would be just as bright white as a painted surface. 

This sounded too good to be true. My question then.... Is it necessary to paint the textured surface to somehow seal it up and/or prevent crumbling, dust or flaking off of the joint compound later? Or am I really just wasting my time priming the textured ceiling and then painting it white for no visible change in the end?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes you need to paint it. the paint protects from UV rays and moisture in the air.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

A painted surface is also easier to clean, more resistant to dust, and a harder surface


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And you should definitely prime it first!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As a rule in new construction, textured ceilings are not painted. (It saves the builder money.) You CAN leave it as-is, but I would paint if it were mine.......


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> As a rule in new construction, textured ceilings are not painted. (It saves the builder money.) You CAN leave it as-is, but I would paint if it were mine.......


Are you saying that as a rule of thumb, that standard hopper fed knock-down textures as used on residential walls and ceilings, that the cielings are not painted? I have never seen that to be the case.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

They do it around here all the time.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Acoustical spray (popcorn) and stipple are not painted, as a rule, around here. I've never seen knockdown used with the exception of a couple of modular homes I did the drywall repairs on after the two halves were fastened together. I would guess that was painted since what I did was not a color match for what came from the factory.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The main reason for popcorn and some textured ceilings is to cut costs and speed production in basic spec new home construction. this is why they do not paint it. but here we are offering advice to DIY'ers that are normally not building a new spec home. So as mentioned... painting is not required, but has advantages. Priming prior to texturing should always be done.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

If you read the OP, the ceiling was skim coated. That means it was covered by drywall mud, not a popcorn ceiling. Bare drywall mud should be painted


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> If you read the OP, the ceiling was skim coated. That means it was covered by drywall mud, not a popcorn ceiling. Bare drywall mud should be painted


Which is what I suggested to the OP>.. last comment was directed at your response to bjatlanta's comments. And to clarify the entire thread.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I wasn't clear Bob, I was not directing my responce towards you. Bj brought up specious comments about popcorn textures, when with careful reading, one could discern that such comments were not applicable in this context.

Especially for someone who claims to be a drywall contractor


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

clubjuggler said:


> He used standard joint compound.


:wallbash: Maybe I was being charitable when I said "with careful reading"


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Anti-wingnut,
The OP said the contractor "used a brush to create a texture in the mud". Sounds similar to the stipple I referred to where thinned "standard joint compound" is rolled on the ceiling and "blopped" with a brush. I never said "standard hopper fed knock down textures" should not be painted. I referred to acoustical spray and stipple, ONLY, in my second post for clarification. I also mentioned knock-down is not used in this area except for modular homes. In fact, I've never seen wall texture used at all except for a bar or restaurant around here. I also stated in my first post that I would paint it if it were mine. I'm a drywall contractor (I've probably forgotten more about drywall than you know), not a painting contractor. If the general contractor (or a homeowner) decides not to paint after texture, it's their call. Maybe you need to do a little more "careful reading"........


----------



## Rcon (Nov 20, 2009)

Whether texture or flat, ceilings should be painted, or at least primed. Raw mud will become brittle with time if untreated - and you will end up with bits of ceiling in your soup.

The longer you put it off, the more difficult it becomes to prime/paint - because once the mud goes brittle, backrolling (which evens the appearance of the topcoat) will peel the ceiling off in sheets. I've seen it happen before.


----------

